# Just to make it presentable



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi chaps
I have a Nissan that's been sitting for years in african sun and rain and finally decided to get it back on the road. The front looks a mess and I was wondering what I could do on a budget without taking it to professionals. Its used on the farm so the result doesn't need to be perfect. Should I replace the bumper or is there something I can do to make it look good. Its loose on the edges both sides. The bonnet has also got chips where the paint has flaked into rust spots and also faded because of the sun. Would a wirebrush and paint spray cans do the trick? (I can but the spray cans here and take with me) How about the wheel arch?

Thanks for your time


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

The rest of the car is okish (for farm off road use)


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Hello,

I assume this is a common or garden bakkie, and nothing special? 

If it is a working vehicle, I'd suggest not doing anything too heroic because it won't stand the beating it will get.

I grew up in Kenya but in the era when everybody had a Land Rover. Our vehicles were simply wire-brushed back to bare metal and spray-canned or brushed with Hammerite to hold the rust at bay. Rinse and repeat every couple of years...Not pretty but very effective.

The important thing is to get underneath and check for rust on the chassis and in the sills and the hard to get places in the wheel arches. I'd certainly go back to metal and protect with the best rust inhibitor you can buy. 

Our "bush" mechanics simply welded new bits on to hold bumpers into place.

HTH

Peter


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Fentum said:


> Hello,
> 
> I assume this is a common or garden bakkie, and nothing special?
> 
> ...


Hi Peter
Absolutely correct its a abog standard bakkie. Was tempted to post bakkie and had remind myself to use pick up :lol:. Nice to see someone who knows how difficult it is to keep a car in good condition out in the bush in africa

I just want the front looking decent enough for the occasional drive into town to buy farm supplies:wall:

My bush mechanic swapped the gearbox and now none of the instruments work


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

darkchild101 said:


> Hi Peter
> Absolutely correct its a abog standard bakkie. Was tempted to post bakkie and had remind myself to use pick up :lol:. Nice to see someone who knows how difficult it is to keep a car in good condition out in the bush in africa
> 
> I just want the front looking decent enough for the occasional drive into town to buy farm supplies:wall:
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much. It's never going to be a chick magnet, is it:argie:?

Time was here when we had people buying spray-on mud for their Chelsea tractor 4x4s and there's you wanting the car to look respectable to go into town!

Out in the country here, you will see old pickups coming into town held together by baling twine. It feels more authentic.

I was given a lift by a farmer recently and the interior of his Hilux was revolting! Even the dog hesitated going in...:doublesho

P


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Fentum said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. It's never going to be a chick magnet, is it:argie:?
> 
> Time was here when we had people buying spray-on mud for their Chelsea tractor 4x4s and there's you wanting the car to look respectable to go into town!
> 
> ...


Nice one. You had me laughing mate:lol:


----------

